# Torch coral



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi,

I had a torch coral with 4 heads and it died in 3 days. 
When I broke of from my rock it's skeleton was very fragile, and I find two of this things inside its skeleton body.
Any body has an Idea what is it
View attachment 294862


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

If your still curious that looks like a flat worm. If it is, then it ate the shit right out of your torch. Dipping your will get them off.but they will find your euphillia so you need to treat them accordingly


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Thats a great suggestion, we should dip every Coral we get for our tanks, I've never had that happen but it could of been avoided had you dipped and or quarantined. Look I'm not into quarantine but dipping for sure
Thanks for sharing


----------

